# Obtaining Portuguese Citizenship through descent



## amcavanagh (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi there!

I have a couple questions about obtaining Portuguese citizenship through descent.

I am a 23 year old adult living in Canada. Both of my grandparents on my mother's side were born and married in the Azores before immigrating to Canada in the 1960s. My grandfather recently passed away, but my grandmother is still alive and we are very close. My mother was born in Canada, but spent much of her youth back in the Azores as well. I do not think they registered her birth in Portugal. (Also, I am unsure whether or not they would have had to renounce Portuguese citizenship when immigrating to Canada in the early 1960s. Does anybody know if that would have been the case? I have been searching the web).

So, both of my grandparents were born in Portugal, we still have plenty of family in Portugal (who I am in close contact with and have visited multiple times), and I am deeply involved in the culture. 

Could I qualify for citizenship? In the event that my grandparents DID have to give up Portuguese citizenship, is there still a way myself and my mother can receive citizenship? Or even my grandmother? (i.e., if she obtained a birth certificate?)

Thank you SO much in advance!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

amcavanagh said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a couple questions about obtaining Portuguese citizenship through descent.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, it can be a long process. You are talking about months, if not years!

Let say your mother is Portuguese - she will need to register her own birth with the Portuguese authority via the local consulate. Someone will also need to register your birth with the Portuguese authority before you can apply for a Portuguese ID card and passport. 

Your grandmother and mother may need to visit the local Portuguese consulate to register your mother's birth in Canada. The Portuguese consulate is likely to ask for your grandmother's Portuguese ID card or passport and you may need to professionally translate your mother's Canadian into the Portuguese language. Best to get in touch with the Portuguese consulate for more information - 

https://www.otava.embaixadaportugal.mne.pt/en/consular-section/general-information


----------



## amcavanagh (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the link! I somehow never came across that one.

And yes, I assume it would be a pretty lengthy process. However, I have a couple friends that were able to obtain in through a parent in about 6 months - not too bad! I will be patient.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

amcavanagh said:


> Thanks for the link! I somehow never came across that one.
> 
> And yes, I assume it would be a pretty lengthy process. However, I have a couple friends that were able to obtain in through a parent in about 6 months - not too bad! I will be patient.


However, you need to remember that your mother will need to get her Portuguese citizenship via birth registration first. Once she got that, she will then need to register your own birth with Lisbon. If the consulate asked for Portuguese passport or ID cards as part of the process, it can take longer.


----------

